# clicking noise



## doriftoboy (Jun 18, 2004)

so last night i let my dad drive my car. later on when he comes back i drive it. then all of a sudden when i slow down to about 20 mph i hear a clicking noise. but when i break the noise stops.. what could be the problem??? i have absolutely no clue.. i have to go to school and thats my only way there. should i drive it to school or bring it to the shop?? if anyone could tell me what could be broken or messed that would be appriciated. 

thanks


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Well if it does it when your driving and when you hit the brakes it stops... Id say its something in the Rotar or the Caliper. Just my guess. My 240 is all wheel disc which I think they all are so I dont think Id worry about not having brakes but I would ge it looked at. Or spend some time to look your self.

Could be bearing in the front end or rear... Or brake pads broken or loose... Youll have to get in there and look. Taking the front end apart is to hard but if you dont know what your doing I wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> Well if it does it when your driving and when you hit the brakes it stops... Id say its something in the Rotar or the Caliper. Just my guess. My 240 is all wheel disc which I think they all are so I dont think Id worry about not having brakes but I would ge it looked at. Or spend some time to look your self.
> 
> Could be bearing in the front end or rear... Or brake pads broken or loose... Youll have to get in there and look. Taking the front end apart is to hard but if you dont know what your doing I wouldnt recommend it.


noobs teaching the noobs, when you brake, the engine loses revs, the clicking could be the lifters tapping, or it could be ABS kicking on. oh, and the cars DONT come with 4 wheel disk. you can upgrade them to that.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> noobs teaching the noobs, when you brake, the engine loses revs, the clicking could be the lifters tapping, or it could be ABS kicking on. oh, and the cars DONT come with 4 wheel disk. you can upgrade them to that.


Hmmm...Strange, mine has 4-Wheel Disc Brakes, Stock nothing special done to my car!
But the clicking noise could be lifters, but if it goes away when you brake, I would assume it might have something to do with the brakes, might be the brake disc dust shield, that was scraping on my car, I just got rid of it!


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I love that hospitality...

If you would spend time to read he said it goes away when he brakes... if it was lifters it would click all the time.

Also I dont know much about new 240s but I havnt seen any that didnt have all wheel disc.

But I love the attitude I dont see why more people dont love to talk to you. :loser:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> the cars DONT come with 4 wheel disk. you can upgrade them to that.


All 240SX models used disk brakes on all four wheels.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Man and he called me a noob :loser: 

I dont know much about new model 240sx and Im still learnign about the s13 but geez... For a guy who acts liek he knows alot thats pretty bad dude.

Thank you for those who chimed in. I think we should help people no matter how stupid or repetative the post is. You cant learn unless you ask... And for someoen to be an ass about it when asking or answering a question defeats the purpose.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

The easiest way to diagnose where a noise is coming from is to test certain specific things that change/effect the noise.

If the noise changes when you use the brakes to slow down, it could be the brakes, but, if you slow down just coasting without the brakes and the noise is the same, then it may be somewhere else

If the noise changes when you push the clutch pedal in + out, it could be a trowout bearing or an input shaft bearing.

If the noise happens when your stopped, it's probably your engine.

If you still can't pinpoint it, take it to a shop.



KaRdoN said:


> noobs teaching the noobs, when you brake, the engine loses revs, the clicking could be the lifters tapping, or it could be ABS kicking on. oh, and the cars DONT come with 4 wheel disk. you can upgrade them to that.


WOW! That was about 10 times more noobish than what Chris90FB240sx said in the first place. His comment about the brakes + bearings is very relevant. 
When I brake, I'm in neutral, so it doesnt effect my revs. The abs kicking on would jerk the car around, not cause tapping, and bring up the brake sensor light. and MANY 240's come with 4 wheel disc.

If you were more polite, everyone would like you


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Agreed K-1 :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

sorry you guys wouldnt understand what its like to be an OG, but i havent seen any s13s with 4 wheel disc brakes, stock, mine doesnt even have 4 wheel disc, so for you bitches to gang up on me is stupid, because you all suck wang


----------



## doriftoboy (Jun 18, 2004)

alright i just came back from driving it around. when i get to 30mph and slow down without the breaks the clicking noise starts and stops around 5mph. and when i accelerate from stop to 25mph the theres the clicking noise. then it stops at 30. those are the times where it only clicks. is my car driveable or no?

thanks for the info


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

doriftoboy said:


> alright i just came back from driving it around. when i get to 30mph and slow down without the breaks the clicking noise starts and stops around 5mph. and when i accelerate from stop to 25mph the theres the clicking noise. then it stops at 30. those are the times where it only clicks. is my car driveable or no?
> 
> thanks for the info


You can try jacking up each wheel and spin the tire by hand to try to recreate the noise. If you pin-point the problem wheel, take the brake assembly apart; the pad retainer springs could be broken.

On the other hand if you can't recreate the noise, just check out every wheel brake assembly.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Kardon Im sorry but you must be an idiot. 

go through this list and look at the standard features for the cars... They all have 4 disc brakes... I own a 1990 SE model with 4 wheel disc. the 89 came with 4 wheel disc...

All the S13 models had them.. Even S14.. And Im sure the S15 does to because this car was made for performance in Japan and only difference really between JDM and US model is the engine. :asleep: 

Here go look for yourself.

http://www.intellichoice.com/search/Used/Nissan/240SX


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

doriftoboy said:


> alright i just came back from driving it around. when i get to 30mph and slow down without the breaks the clicking noise starts and stops around 5mph. and when i accelerate from stop to 25mph the theres the clicking noise. then it stops at 30. those are the times where it only clicks. is my car driveable or no?
> 
> thanks for the info


It sounds like a bearing. I would have a shop check the wheel bearings.

if your coasting in neutral, does it click?

If it's not the brakes/wheel bearings, you're gonna want to go to a tranny shop to have them diagnose ther bearing (if it's in the tranny). It could be the input/output shaft bearings, or the throw out bearing for the clutch (but the noise would change when you use the clutch).

I have the exact same thing with my car right now. It clicks from 5-30 mph, no relevence on engine revs, not the wheels/brakes, so I'm going to aamco soon.

good luck


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Hmmm So I gues I might have been right.. God Im such a Noob  

Hope ya get it fixed. Bearings can be a bitch if you dont catch them early.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> sorry you guys wouldnt understand what its like to be an OG, but i havent seen any s13s with 4 wheel disc brakes, stock, mine doesnt even have 4 wheel disc, so for you bitches to gang up on me is stupid, because you all suck wang


Sucks to be you!...LOL
Drum Brakes blow, the fact that my 240 Came with 4-Wheel Disc brakes is the main reason I bought my car! That and the RWD 5 Spd layout!

OG? Maybe 4-Wheel disc brakes is a Canadian thing...?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

K-1 said:


> It sounds like a bearing. I would have a shop check the wheel bearings.
> 
> if your coasting in neutral, does it click?
> 
> ...


Depending on how quick the acceleration is it could be a Universal join getting bad as well, I know it is a faint clicking when it firsts get bad, but it turns into a pretty loud annoying noise after a while!
Is the clicking getting worse?


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

> OG? Maybe 4-Wheel disc brakes is a Canadian thing...?


Nah all the 240sx came with 4 wheel disc. He just doesnt know what hes talking about or he bought a 240sx with rear drums that someone must have put on. Which makes no sense.... :loser:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> Nah all the 240sx came with 4 wheel disc. He just doesnt know what hes talking about or he bought a 240sx with rear drums that someone must have put on. Which makes no sense.... :loser:


That's impossible. That would be a hard setup... I think he just didn't know what he had. I'd like to make an excuse for him, like the handbrake being drum, but it's not. Even the handbrake is just a mechanical caliper compression.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Depending on how quick the acceleration is it could be a Universal join getting bad as well, I know it is a faint clicking when it firsts get bad, but it turns into a pretty loud annoying noise after a while!
> Is the clicking getting worse?


The clicking in my first KA24E 240 was weird... I though it was a bearing too, because it intensified with different movements of the car. It turned out to be just an improperly adjusted lifter, however. These lifters are easy to adjust, so I'd check those first. Besides, you can't adjust and fix a bad bearing for free.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> The clicking in my first KA24E 240 was weird... I though it was a bearing too, because it intensified with different movements of the car. It turned out to be just an improperly adjusted lifter, however. These lifters are easy to adjust, so I'd check those first. Besides, you can't adjust and fix a bad bearing for free.


i have the ka24E myself, some rpms it clicks loud, others it doesnt, sorry to all the douche bags who jumped on it, but its my lifters that cause it.


----------

